
Five Ways to Lie with Charts - laurex
http://m.nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/five-ways-to-lie-with-charts
======
shawxe
The book "Stat-Spotting: A Field Guide to Identifying Dubious Data" by Joel
Best goes into a lot of this kind of stuff. Some of the examples here (and in
that book) seem so obvious once you hear/see them from the right angle, but it
can actually be surprisingly easy for otherwise intelligent people to be
deceived by data trickery.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19713197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19713197).

